# Auto train without a car?



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 4, 2016)

Can I travel on the Auto Train without a car, because if I even need to go Florida, I prefer superliner cars, and could catch a ride to Lorton/Sanford. Also I want a non-stop train experience. Also, max speed?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 4, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Can I travel on the Auto Train without a car, because if I even need to go Florida, I prefer superliner cars, and could catch a ride to Lorton/Sanford. Also I want a non-stop train experience. Also, max speed?


No, you must have a vehicle for the auto train.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 4, 2016)

Max speed for auto train is 70


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 4, 2016)

Some have rented a car and then took it on the Auto Train, but rates tend to be lower in Florida especially on the off season.

You can also take a motorcycle on the Autotrain but no bicycles!

I think you'd be better off riding the Meteor or the Silver Starvation in a Roomette if you can do without a Diner and can get a Low Bucket Roomette!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Some have rented a car and then took it on the Auto Train


This would be my suggestion. 

I have been on super liners about 20 times in my life. The only reason I prefer them over anything is the Sightseer Lounge. After a recent experience in the Diner-Lounge type car I also like those cars. But I think that the Viewliner's are a little more manageable as far as Roomettes go. Bedrooms. It's been quite some time since I've been in a Superliner Bedroom. Same with the Viewliners. Overall I like the single level cars.


----------



## rms492 (Jul 5, 2016)

I thought I heard you should not rent a car because you are allowing Amtrak staff to drive your car to load and unload from the car carriers.... Wouldn't this

Violate the rental car terms? (only u or authorized drivers) And imagine if the train derails... What a nightmare it would be dealing with Amtrak, rental car co, and insurance co.


----------



## cirdan (Jul 5, 2016)

Couldn't you theoretically book for a car, but then turn up without one.

If anybody asks, say you had an accident or the car broke down or something.

They're hardly going to ask for proof, are they?

And neither are they going to turn you out of the train if you've got a valid booking.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 5, 2016)

Also you could try and find someone compatible traveling alone that has a car and share the cost of the room ( Bedroom) or Coach, then ride the Meteor or Starvation back North. ( from Winter Park or Orlando).


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2016)

rms492 said:


> I thought I heard you should not rent a car because you are allowing Amtrak staff to drive your car to load and unload from the car carriers.... Wouldn't this
> 
> Violate the rental car terms? (only u or authorized drivers) And imagine if the train derails... What a nightmare it would be dealing with Amtrak, rental car co, and insurance co.


I think there are some short term exemptions to that rule. You can not allow John or Jane to drive the car from Kansas to Tennessee, but think of a tow truck driver or a valet parking lot attendant. Are you going to say "I'll drive it on the truck" or when you pull up to the hotel or restaurant "I'll park the car myself, even though there is no self parking lot" just because you did not add them as authorized drivers? I think AT is one of those exemptions.


----------



## GaSteve (Jul 5, 2016)

cirdan said:


> Couldn't you theoretically book for a car, but then turn up without one.
> 
> If anybody asks, say you had an accident or the car broke down or something.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but I'll bet they won't refund the cost of the car transport.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 5, 2016)

Let's remember that the OP isn't old enough to drive.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 5, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Let's remember that the OP isn't old enough to drive.


Yet, give him 15 months, then check back...


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 5, 2016)

The only way that it is possible to book a seat or a room on the Autotrain would be if you booked with a couple or persons who are taking a car. The way I understand it, four people can purchase tickets with one auto transport fee if they are in the same party.

The OP should know that the auto transport fee is mandatory with ticket(s)

As for the SSL on the A/T; good luck finding a seat . Full Autotrain capacity is 600 passengers with one SSL. We've taken six trips on the Autotrain and after the first trip gave up on the SSL. The SSL is also a long walk from the sleepers..


----------



## rms492 (Jul 5, 2016)

Okay the Traveler, should I let the rental car company that I am taking it on board Amtrak Auto Train? Will they authorize that?

Or better not to say anything? But like I said what if the car is damaged (or worse totaled in a derailment), then what??


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 5, 2016)

rms492 said:


> Okay the Traveler, should I let the rental car company that I am taking it on board Amtrak Auto Train? Will they authorize that?
> 
> Or better not to say anything? But like I said what if the car is damaged (or worse totaled in a derailment), then what??


Then Amtrak pays off the damage to the vehicle just like any other vehicle, it's just that the rental company that owns the car will get the settlement rather than the driver. I see no issue with this, as long as the value of the damage is covered by the party responsible. 
When the auto train derailed in 2002, I'm sure they figured out what to do with the damaged vehicles, and I'm sure that all of the employees still around from that time would help management to get it done right, as upper management seems to have changed more than once since that incident.


----------



## Cina (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a foggy situation, but something similar I thought of is taking your rental on ferries. Some rental companies say you can only take rentals on car ferries with permission from the rental, and that even with permission, the renter is liable for any damages incurred while the vehicle is on the ferry.

So if we apply that to the Auto Train, it's possible that if the rental were damaged during a derailment or otherwise, Amtrak would accept responsibility."In the unlikely event of damage to your vehicle in transit or during loading or unloading, Amtrak will accept responsibility only if you report the damage to an authorized Amtrak representative before leaving the terminal; the Amtrak representative must determine that the damage occurred while the vehicle was in Amtrak custody."

That's my logic anyway, which may be quite flawed.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jul 5, 2016)

dlagrua said:


> The only way that it is possible to book a seat or a room on the Autotrain would be if you booked with a couple or persons who are taking a car. The way I understand it, four people can purchase tickets with one auto transport fee if they are in the same party.
> 
> The OP should know that the auto transport fee is mandatory with ticket(s)
> 
> As for the SSL on the A/T; good luck finding a seat . Full Autotrain capacity is 600 passengers with one SSL. We've taken six trips on the Autotrain and after the first trip gave up on the SSL. The SSL is also a long walk from the sleepers..


Does the Auto Train always have a SSL now? I thought there was only one in the Auto Train equipment pool.


----------



## afigg (Jul 5, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Then Amtrak pays off the damage to the vehicle just like any other vehicle, it's just that the rental company that owns the car will get the settlement rather than the driver. I see no issue with this, as long as the value of the damage is covered by the party responsible.
> 
> When the auto train derailed in 2002, I'm sure they figured out what to do with the damaged vehicles, and I'm sure that all of the employees still around from that time would help management to get it done right, as upper management seems to have changed more than once since that incident.


However, Amtrak may pay less than what the rental company wants in damage reimbursement from the renter. For example, if the (rented) car is a write-off due to a derailment, Amtrak (or its insurer/agent) might only reimburse to the book value of the vehicle while the rental company may insist that the renter or his/her insurance policy pay for a full "replacement" value. In these circumstances, an AT passenger with a rented car could get caught in a $$$ gap between 2 large corporations with little leverage to get one corporation or the other to cover the gap and have to cover it out of pocket.

Of course, if one is riding on an AT that has a derailment bad enough to damage the automobiles, the damage to the rented car may be way down one's list of immediate concerns.


----------



## fixj (Jul 5, 2016)

The last two times I took the Auto Train (June 2015 and April 2016) there was NO SSL in the consist. They had two lounge cars in place of SSL.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think there is one ssl in the pool of lounges, it is a replacement for the AT lounge that was damaged in the derailment I mentioned earlier, as there were only six in the pool and one is in maintenance, one is a spare and two are on each of the consists.


----------



## BCL (Jul 5, 2016)

afigg said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Then Amtrak pays off the damage to the vehicle just like any other vehicle, it's just that the rental company that owns the car will get the settlement rather than the driver. I see no issue with this, as long as the value of the damage is covered by the party responsible.
> ...


To a rental car agency, the value of a car is really what they can sell it for. The traditional model is that they'll never recoup their costs on rental rates and fees alone, but the sale of used cars with meticulous maintenance records is where they make it up.

That's not quite the same now, as they're keeping cars in service much longer, but resale value is still key to actually making any money, along with discounted fleet purchasing.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 5, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Let's remember that the OP isn't old enough to drive.
> ...


Car rental agencies won't rent to someone under 18, and many charge extra fees if you're 18-20. The OP is 13. It's going to be at least a few years before the rental car option is... well... an option.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 5, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> The OP is 13. It's going to be at least a few years before the rental car option is... well... an option.


Wow, you're correct. Good catch!

And a 13 yo can't book travel on the Auto Train, with or without a car. It would violate the rule that unaccompanied minors can't do any overnight travel.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 5, 2016)

Then there is a toilet next to your head, no SSL, and NO FOOD!! Even with food on the SM, I would rather take the train with better views, more comfortable, and a proper dining car, 300 people will not be fed with capacity for 30, of 400 people with a capacity of 70 will be fed and happy.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 5, 2016)

this would be me and my Grandma, going down to ride Brightline/ AAF and see Miami/Orlando. I am not a Disney world person, look for the art deco, the heritage, (not the diners), not quite your av. thirteen year old.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 5, 2016)

You're not gonna find much heritage in Mickey World but St. Augustine, Miami and Key West are cool!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 5, 2016)

The toilet is not next to your head. The beds are made up so your feet are at that end.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 5, 2016)

And the scenery is of pine trees. In the dark. You'll see them just fine from 6 feet lower.



norfolkwesternhenry said:


> not quite your av. thirteen year old.


Said every 13 year old, ever.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 5, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


True all around here.. The under age fees are hefty as well.. I rented a car for 3 weeks for NS training... Not cheap... Thanks Mom! 



norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Then there is a toilet next to your head, no SSL, and NO FOOD!! Even with food on the SM, I would rather take the train with better views, more comfortable, and a proper dining car, 300 people will not be fed with capacity for 30, of 400 people with a capacity of 70 will be fed and happy.


The toilet is at the other end of the bed. No DINER food on the star.. SM has a diner. But truthfully as someone who has been on the star before the lack of a full service diner.. You're not missing much.. Or that would require the SSL for viewing.

The times I've been on Single Level diners everyone is happy with their food and seating times. I've never ran into any issues.



Ryan said:


> And the scenery is of pine trees. In the dark. You'll see them just fine from 6 feet lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Cina (Jul 5, 2016)

Ryan said:


> And the scenery is of pine trees. In the dark. You'll see them just fine from 6 feet lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but as an art teacher, I can tell you I WISH the average 13 year old was more interested in art deco. :lol:

Good on you, norfolkwesternhenry.


----------



## cirdan (Jul 6, 2016)

GaSteve said:


> cirdan said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you theoretically book for a car, but then turn up without one.
> ...


Well yes. Having been a bit of a rare mileage basher in my youth, I have thrown away more money than that in various convoluted tricks just to travel rare mileage - and have no regrets.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 6, 2016)

Acela150 said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Some have rented a car and then took it on the Auto Train
> ...


It is my understanding that when Auto-Train was new, David P. Morgan (the long-time editor of _Trains_) flew to Washington to try it out. To comply with the requirement for a vehicle, he rented a car at the airport, specifically stating it would be a one-way rental to Florida. After his Auto-Train voyage, he tried to return the auto in Orlando. He landed directly in hot water..."It's a thousand miles from Washington to here, and you've only got 56 miles on the clock...!" (No unlimited mileage back then...you paid for every mile!) It took some fancy footwork along with ticket receipts and telephone calls to keep them from charging him with odometer tampering....


----------



## PVD (Jul 6, 2016)

It all depends on time of year, and the policies of specific companies, they are not all the same. Very often, in order to move cars North or South with the seasons, some rather excellent one way rental deals are offered, usually with some time restrictions. Not all companies are sorry to see almost 1000 less miles on their car.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 7, 2016)

You know, with the right Uber driver.....


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm not sure about the current use of SSL's on the Auto Train. Recent riders can give more accurate information than I can.

As for speed, it's normally 70 mph max.

Find somebody else who is traveling on the Auto Train and be part of their party. That's the best advice I can give.

Tom


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 8, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Max speed for auto train is 70


In general the maximum speed for Superliner trains is 79MPH. Even in the case of faster segments the dispatch and scheduling restrictions prevent faster movement. Max speed on Texas roads is 85MPH. Outside of the NEC Amtrak is typically the slowest method available regardless of route.



the_traveler said:


> I think there are some short term exemptions to that rule. You can not allow John or Jane to drive the car from Kansas to Tennessee, but think of a tow truck driver or a valet parking lot attendant. Are you going to say "I'll drive it on the truck" or when you pull up to the hotel or restaurant "I'll park the car myself, even though there is no self parking lot" just because you did not add them as authorized drivers? I think AT is one of those exemptions.


You really think a car rental company (or a judge/jury if you took it that far) would see a five minute five dollar valet move as similar to booking a two day five hundred dollar Auto-Train trip?



CCC1007 said:


> rms492 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay the Traveler, should I let the rental car company that I am taking it on board Amtrak Auto Train? Will they authorize that? Or better not to say anything? But like I said what if the car is damaged (or worse totaled in a derailment), then what??
> ...


These are two completely different events from a legal perspective. Amtrak owes you whatever their contract of carriage dictates and you owe the rental company whatever the rental contract stipulates. Even if you purchased the loss damage wavier an Auto-Train derailment is not going to be covered and even if Amtrak ends up paying you the same as the rental agreement requires, you'll still get hit for loss of use fees from the time of the original return date until whenever Amtrak's insurer pays. That could be weeks or even months if there is some sort of dispute as to liability. If you have several thousand dollars in legal fees sitting around you can fight the terms of contract in court but your chances of winning are limited.



afigg said:


> Of course, if one is riding on an AT that has a derailment bad enough to damage the automobiles, the damage to the rented car may be way down one's list of immediate concerns.


It's hard to argue with the voice of reason. ^_^



BCL said:


> To a rental car agency, the value of a car is really what they can sell it for. The traditional model is that they'll never recoup their costs on rental rates and fees alone, but the sale of used cars with meticulous maintenance records is where they make it up. That's not quite the same now, as they're keeping cars in service much longer, but resale value is still key to actually making any money, along with discounted fleet purchasing.


Rental companies are required by law to be transparent with previous use as a rental car. Nobody in their right mind assumes a rental car has been treated well by rental car customers. The resale value is often discounted as a result. However, rental car companies have found ways to turn even the slightest mistake or misunderstanding into a secondary revenue stream. If you doubt me read your next rental agreement carefully. It can be rather eyeopening to say the least.



SarahZ said:


> Car rental agencies won't rent to someone under 18, and many charge extra fees if you're 18-20. The OP is 13. It's going to be at least a few years before the rental car option is... well... an option.


In my experience several rental car companies refused to rent to anyone below 21 at any price and substantial additional fees applied until I reached the age of 25.



ehbowen said:


> It is my understanding that when Auto-Train was new, David P. Morgan (the long-time editor of _Trains_) flew to Washington to try it out. To comply with the requirement for a vehicle, he rented a car at the airport, specifically stating it would be a one-way rental to Florida. After his Auto-Train voyage, he tried to return the auto in Orlando. He landed directly in hot water..."It's a thousand miles from Washington to here, and you've only got 56 miles on the clock...!" (No unlimited mileage back then...you paid for every mile!) It took some fancy footwork along with ticket receipts and telephone calls to keep them from charging him with odometer tampering....


When the Auto-Train was new? You mean 1971? A lot has changed since then.



PVD said:


> It all depends on time of year, and the policies of specific companies, they are not all the same.


On the surface the US retains a robust car rental market with many major players.

1. Alamo

2. Avis

3. Budget

4. Dollar

5. Enterprise

6. Hertz

7. National

8. Thrifty

9. Zipcar

Unfortunately the US car rental market has long since reached the point where competition is more illusion than reality.

1. Avis owns Budget and Zipcar

2. Hertz owns Dollar and Thrifty

3. Enterprise owns Alamo and National


----------



## jis (Jul 10, 2016)

CCC is correct. The maximum speed of the Auto Train is indeed 70mph.


----------



## BCL (Jul 10, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Max speed for auto train is 70
> ...


Some of those acquisitions are fairly recent.
Heck, the ownership was often really weird. At one time Hertz was owned by Ford, as well as RCA and the parent of United Airlines. Dollar/Thrifty was owned by Chrysler.

As far as the condition of rental cars go, I've found they're almost universally in good working order. If something needs fixing, it gets fixed. Granted there will be scratches, but they're maintained pretty well. I also don't know of that many people who would abuse a rental car, for fear of being charged for any damages. They're almost always clean, which isn't a given for most used cars. And I mentioned fleet sale discounts. For years the Ford Taurus was the #1 selling car in the US, and fleet sales were what made that possible.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 10, 2016)

As I understand it, the Auto Train's 70 mph speed limit is dictated by the length of the train, as well as the ride characteristics of the Auto Carriers. These factors are not present on other Amtrak Superliner trains.

When the train accelerates or brakes, there are horizontal fore-and-aft forces (called "buff" and "draught") that may not be too noticeable on a shorter train, but are magnified as the train length increases. A consistently smooth ride at high speed is a challenge to maintain on a long train. Auto Train's regularly assigned engineers have developed their skills to a high degree, but speeds above 70 miles per hour have been deemed inappropriate. Maybe something will change to make them practical in the future.

Tom


----------



## CREW-DORM#2524 (Jul 11, 2016)

The 70 mph is due to the max speed of the carriers. When they were new in 05, they were supposed to be certified for 79 mph but never were.


----------



## chakk (Jul 13, 2016)

Superliners on the Southwest Chief are permitted to travel 90 mph in many locations.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2016)

chakk said:


> Superliners on the Southwest Chief are permitted to travel 90 mph in many locations.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 14, 2016)

Not to belabor it, but the speed limit has little or nothing to do with Superliners. It has to do with the the auto carriers and the length of the train.

Tom


----------



## jis (Jul 14, 2016)

Tom, isn't the braking system used on the Auto Train different too from the regular Amtrak trains?


----------



## Hal (Jul 14, 2016)

jis said:


> Tom, isn't the braking system used on the Auto Train different too from the regular Amtrak trains?


The Auto Train has Direct Release Brakes. Like a freight train. Graduated Release is what passenger equipment would normally use.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 14, 2016)

Hal said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, isn't the braking system used on the Auto Train different too from the regular Amtrak trains?
> ...


Yep.


----------



## jis (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks to both of you for the info.


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 13, 2017)

If someone books a ticket with a vehicle but doesn't actually bring one, will they be let onboard? In other words, can Amtrak deny boarding to someone just because they don't have a vehicle with them?


----------



## railiner (Oct 13, 2017)

cpotisch said:


> If someone books a ticket with a vehicle but doesn't actually bring one, will they be let onboard? In other words, can Amtrak deny boarding to someone just because they don't have a vehicle with them?


I cant answer that (call Amtrak)But....I imagine if you were willing to pay for a car anyway, that they might let you travel....a pretty expensive way to get to ride that train, if you just wanted to experience it...


----------



## pennyk (Oct 13, 2017)

railiner said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > If someone books a ticket with a vehicle but doesn't actually bring one, will they be let onboard? In other words, can Amtrak deny boarding to someone just because they don't have a vehicle with them?
> ...


If I remember correctly (it has been a while), you check in first with your car and are given a number. You may have to show that number when you check in inside the station to get for dinner reservations.


----------



## jis (Oct 13, 2017)

AFAICT it will be difficult to check in without a car.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 13, 2017)

Good Lord, why would anyone want to?


----------



## benale (Oct 13, 2017)

I wish the Silver Star or Meteor would originate in DC so they could use Superliner equipment The Sightseer Car is such an improvement over the lounge/cafe car and makes the journey so much nicer,but most people wouldn't care what equipment they used and would be inconvenienced by the train change in DC.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## jis (Oct 13, 2017)

The only problem is that there is very little to see between Washington DC and Florida unless you ware a forest expert.  It would be a waste of an SSL IMHO. And I do travel this route rather often.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 13, 2017)

jis said:


> AFAICT it will be difficult to check in without a car.


Just walk in through the entrance lane and hand them a toy car of the same make and model with doll sized luggage shoved inside.



zephyr17 said:


> Good Lord, why would anyone want to?


Completionists?


----------



## Alexandria Nick (Oct 14, 2017)

jis said:


> The only problem is that there is very little to see between Washington DC and Florida unless you ware a forest expert.  It would be a waste of an SSL IMHO. And I do travel this route rather often.


And even that isn't that interesting. Its all the same kind of trees! You can't even seen that far either, because of the topography. You see the trees immediately outside the window.

Just print this out https://goo.gl/maps/emQLkvaAms92and tape it to your window, then pretend you're six feet higher up. SSL in the South Experience!


----------



## dlagrua (Oct 14, 2017)

The OP's question has been answered but on a lighter note a friend of mine just had his car go off to Lorton and he stayed behind in Sanford. After he checked in, his back acted up and the pain was so excruciating that he couldn't get on the train. Needless to say he had to take a cab back to his home in Windermere and wait a day or two for his car to be returned. Amtrak did give him a full voucher for the trip.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 14, 2017)

I got a friend who doesnt drive because he Has inadequate vision to drive, or thinks he does (he doesnt qualify in NJ, but I think he would in PA). He thinks the Auto Train is an amazing super luxury train that is specifically designed to discriminate against non motorists (he is nearly certifiable) and he wants to see how Amtrak treats an all motorist customer base. I have almost taken him just to show him he is bloody wrong, but the combination of his company overnight and the pain of riding the damned thing, plus the whole being in Florida concept is too much to bear. Anyone know who I am talking about? Lol.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 14, 2017)

Florida: Nice to visit in the Winter but I wouldnt want to live there!


----------



## jis (Oct 15, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I got a friend who doesnt drive because he Has inadequate vision to drive, or thinks he does (he doesnt qualify in NJ, but I think he would in PA). He thinks the Auto Train is an amazing super luxury train that is specifically designed to discriminate against non motorists (he is nearly certifiable) and he wants to see how Amtrak treats an all motorist customer base. I have almost taken him just to show him he is bloody wrong, but the combination of his company overnight and the pain of riding the damned thing, plus the whole being in Florida concept is too much to bear. Anyone know who I am talking about? Lol.


I think I know. May have something to do with the letters A D P arranged in an appropriate order?  you could be completely covered in saliva mist by the time you are done too, coming to visualize such an event  

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 15, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> He thinks the Auto Train is an amazing super luxury train that is specifically designed to discriminate against non motorists (he is nearly certifiable) and he wants to see how Amtrak treats an all motorist customer base. I have almost taken him just to show him he is bloody wrong, but the combination of his company overnight and the pain of riding the damned thing, plus the whole being in Florida concept is too much to bear. Anyone know who I am talking about? Lol.


It is an amazing super luxury train. How many other LD Amtrak trains have meals included for coach passengers? How many other LD Amtrak trains have an actual First Class, instead of a measly Sleeper Class?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 15, 2017)

Perhaps we have different concepts of luxury. Honestly, I dont like the auto train. However, when I was still going to Florida (my wifes family lives there), the idea of driving any of the offerings from the rental car companies vs my W124 Mercedes was such that I put up with it.

Now that I have a car with working A/C and working cruise control, Id probably just drive. Actually, id Really rather just vacation somewhere I dont need a car at all, but I digress.


----------



## railiner (Oct 15, 2017)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > He thinks the Auto Train is an amazing super luxury train that is specifically designed to discriminate against non motorists (he is nearly certifiable) and he wants to see how Amtrak treats an all motorist customer base. I have almost taken him just to show him he is bloody wrong, but the combination of his company overnight and the pain of riding the damned thing, plus the whole being in Florida concept is too much to bear. Anyone know who I am talking about? Lol.
> ...


What do you mean First Class vs. Sleeper Class? I don't see any difference between the Auto Train and say the Coast Starlight.... :unsure:


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Oct 16, 2017)

As someone who has taken the Auto Train plenty of times in addition to a number of rides on the CZ, EB, SWC, etc. I can confirm that there is nothing particularly different or more luxurious about the Auto Train in comparison to any other Superliner route. The only interesting thing is the fact that you drop off your car instead of park it at the station. I promise you ain’t missing anything special.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## BCL (Oct 16, 2017)

railiner said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


They don't call it first class though.

Still - I've experienced some iffy "first class" in my day as well as "I could get used to this" first class. The iffy was the Star Ferry in Hong Kong where it was maybe HK$1.20 (about 20 cents) for a first class ride. It only lasted about 8 minutes. If anything it was more like "3rd class" and the other service was "4th class".


----------



## railiner (Oct 16, 2017)

IIRC, the Auto Train may have some unique Amtrak cars...don't they have some sleepers with all bedrooms (no roomettes) on the upper level?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah, but it is the same bedrooms as any other Superliner, just more of them. It also has a rather unluxurious set of Superliner Diners converted into lounges on the upper deck, and last time I rode it, smoking rooms on the lower deck, making them rolling ash trays. Dunno what they do now, but luxury is not something I'd associate them with.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2017)

They do, but they’re really nothing special.


----------



## PVD (Oct 16, 2017)

I believe the smoking lounges are long gone.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 16, 2017)

The auto train now has one smoke stop in Florence while they refuel the locomotives. It's about thirty minutes in length.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 17, 2017)

BCL said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Cho Cho Charlie said:
> ...


Amtrak seems to think they are calling it First Class now. 

Here's the top of their latest menu....


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2017)

But they are certainly not giving the First Class AGR TQP bonus in Auto Train Sleepers. So this is fake First Class.


----------



## railiner (Oct 17, 2017)

jis said:


> But they are certainly not giving the First Class AGR TQP bonus in Auto Train Sleepers. So this is fake First Class.


fake First Class?Does The Donald know about this?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 17, 2017)

Know about it? He seems to live a life built upon it.


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Know about it? He seems to live a life built upon it.


Yeah, the entire edifice is predicated on fake.


----------



## chakk (Oct 17, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> The auto train now has one smoke stop in Florence while they refuel the locomotives. It's about thirty minutes in length.


And there are probably many folks who take advantage of that smoke stop after midnight, since the train itself is 100% non-smoking now.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 17, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> The auto train now has one smoke stop in Florence while they refuel the locomotives. It's about thirty minutes in length.


One assumes that the smoking area and the locomotive refueling area aren't too close to each other...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 17, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> Seaboard92 said:
> 
> 
> > The auto train now has one smoke stop in Florence while they refuel the locomotives. It's about thirty minutes in length.
> ...


It's hard to relax near a smoking refueling area.


----------

